# looking for a teriyaki beef jerky recipe



## bobsim (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi folks, kind of at a loss here, not many posts to search. I'm going to cook some jerky for the first time in my MES and was wondering if anyone would like to share any recipes/ tips for teriyaki marinade. My girlfriend is big on teriyaki- the more flavor the better. Thanks!


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 8, 2009)

your basic teriyaki is Orange juice: soy sauce: tomatoe ketchup. Equal amounts of all three. 
I usually throw in some garlic powder and a little finely chopped ginger as well. 
A little paprika probably wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know about catsoup-and was waiting to see if u were gonna add ginger-1 cup soy-1/4 cup sherry-1clove garlic crushed-1 teas sugar-1/4 to 1/2 teasp ground ginger


----------



## bobsim (Feb 10, 2009)

Just what I was looking for. Thanks for your time.


----------



## dave958 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is what i tryed and it was good i want to Curleys and got his Treiyaki Jerky Spices this is the link 

http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen.com/StoreFront.bok

Dave


----------



## bobsim (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey folks, good input- I made a marinade of O.J.,soy, fresh ginger, garlic and sugar. Worked well. Usually I like jerky to bite back a little, this is a nice change. The citrus in the marinade gives a clean crisp taste. Thanks again.


----------



## jdt (Feb 25, 2009)

My buddy makes his like this


1 Tablespoon brown sugar 
1-1/2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 teaspoon onion powder (not onion salt) 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder (not garlic salt) 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
2/3 cup bottled teriyaki marinade 
1/2 cup of no-pulp orange juice 
1/4 cup of water 
1 Tablespoon honey 
1 teaspoon soy sauce 
1 teaspoon liquid smoke

per lb of beef, this sounds like a little much to me as surely you could due multiple pounds with one batch but I never tried it. 

let it sit for a day (24-36 hours) in the fridge then towel off and into the dehydrator 

Not sure where he got the recipe but alot of our friends really like it, I prefer peppered jerky over teriyaki though.


----------



## creative rock (Apr 18, 2009)

I like both, so I like to pepper my teriyaki. Thanks for sharing the recipe, I just bought 25 pounds of london broil, butcher slice on his slicer ( I want one real bad), 1.99 a pound around these parts is about the cheapest LB gets, especially at Safeway. 

Homemade smoked jerky doesn't last long here, the oinkers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will find peace in the smoke this weekend, and am ready ( my favorite cologne)
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 18, 2009)

i don't mean to start a big debate, but you should DRY jerky, not cook it! 

jsut somethng to keep in mind!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 18, 2009)

160 jerky recipes


----------



## reichl (Apr 20, 2009)

should tenderquick be used in place of salt while marinating or should it be used to cure before marinating? Im just checking because it is the only cure at my local grocery store and most recipes dont say. Plus everyone says its really salty.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 20, 2009)

when making jerky, i don't find it absolutely necessarry to use cure, but i often do use it in place of salt as i like the color and flavor. if i do add tenderquick (which is perfectly fine stuff), i make it a point to go as low-sodium or no-sodium as possible with the rest of imy ingredients. doing this has ensured that the final product won't be too salty.

i do not think tenderquick or any other cure is absolutely necessary and have been eating beef and wild game jerky all my life with no ill effects. one caveat, however, is that i make my jerky quite dry, not quite rock-hard, but definitely much drier than the "kippered" stuff passsing as jerky these days. i slice my meat thin and make sure it is dry before i remove it from whatever i am making it in. 

if you are after moister jerky, then you should use tenderquick and try to cut back on sodium in other places where possible.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 20, 2009)

whoops! i forgot to add that i always add it as part of the marinade when i use it. i have never found a need to cure with it first, then marinate.


----------



## reichl (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks,  and sorry bobsim I didnt mean to change the subject


----------

